# AMNPS



## evillesmoker (Feb 5, 2012)

Hey guys. I purchased a Masterbuilt 30 Inch Electric Smokehouse and was needing to know where I can buy the AMNPS from Todd at.

Thanks!

Adam


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 5, 2012)

Here you go

http://www.amazenproducts.com/


----------



## evillesmoker (Feb 5, 2012)

Thank You!!


----------



## 1beezer (Feb 27, 2012)

I measured the space between the woodbox and the the wall where the box would fit on the 2 rails and it isn't 6". It's like 5 3/4". What size does everyone use in the Masterbuilt 30"? To me it doesn't seem a 6x6 or a 6x8 would work


----------



## gotarace (Feb 27, 2012)

The AMNPS is built to fit on the bars of a MES 30...it may state 6x6 but it is really 5 3/4. It fits snug but it does fit.


----------



## rocor98 (Feb 28, 2012)

gotarace said:


> The AMNPS is built to fit on the bars of a MES 30...it may state 6x6 but it is really 5 3/4. It fits snug but it does fit.





1beezer said:


> I measured the space between the woodbox and the the wall where the box would fit on the 2 rails and it isn't 6". It's like 5 3/4". What size does everyone use in the Masterbuilt 30"? To me it doesn't seem a 6x6 or a 6x8 would work



Make sure you are clear on the  difference between a sawdust smoker and a pellet smoker 1beezer , as Todd's site ..  A-mase-n products only mentions size in relation to the AMNS ( dust smoker )  6x6 or 6x8

The size of the AMNPS ( pellet smoker ) is not actually mentioned on the site ... But will fit on the 30" rails as gotarace has indicated ..



Ross


----------



## 1beezer (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks guys. I PM'd Todd and he was very helpful as well.

What one is prefered by most? I've read here that you only really need to smoke for half the time you're total time is. I think the 6x6 sawdust one will work for me as it only takes 4oz (if I remember correctly) and it lasts about 6 hours. That seems enough for ribs or a turkey. If I were to do a brisket I think the amount of time as with a turkey depends on the weight. I wouldn't want to do a 4 lb brisket the same amount of time as a 12 lb or it wouldn't be fit to eat. I think I'm correct on this.

Another question is, using one of these I read where I would pull the side feeder out 1/4 way and the chip box out 1.5" on my MES 30 so the dust gets enough oxygen to burn. Evidently the MES original equiptment won't be used and the dust will be the only thing creating the smoke.

As always thanks for all your help.


----------



## stovebolt (Feb 28, 2012)

I use the pellet version in my MES40 for several reasons. It produces more smoke, pellets are less expensive and available locally, you can burn dust in it if you want to, it works better for higher temp smoking (220 and up), and it just worked better for me. I had both, now I have 2 AMNPS.

  Chuck


----------



## frosty (Feb 28, 2012)

While I love my MES 40 I really haven't relied on it to smoke.  I have always had better luck with the AMNPS.  It has never done me wrong.


----------



## hkeiner (Feb 28, 2012)

> What one is prefered by most?


I got the AMNS before the AMNPS existed and now I have both, so I have some experience using both of them. I much prefer using the AMNPS over the AMNS for hot smoking. It burns dust better than the AMNS (no jumping rows and more smoke intensity per row) and it also allows for the use of pellets. While the AMNS is still a fine smoke generator for cold smoking, I would strongly recommend getting the AMNPS because of its greater versatility and function. Just my opinion.


----------



## 1beezer (Feb 28, 2012)

stovebolt said:


> I use the pellet version in my MES40 for several reasons. It produces more smoke, pellets are less expensive and available locally, you can burn dust in it if you want to, it works better for higher temp smoking (220 and up), and it just worked better for me. I had both, now I have 2 AMNPS.
> 
> Chuck


Where do you get your pellets? From a nationally know chainstore? What kind do you buy? The kind that go in a pellet stove? If so, what flavor are they?


----------



## hkeiner (Feb 28, 2012)

So far I have been getting them from Todd via the Amazen website. See link below. I prefer the Perfect Mix stuff myself, but the hickory and apple are good choices too. I think Todd's prices are reasonable, especially if you get several 5lb packages at the same time.  You do not use that many pellets for a smoke, so the difference in purchase price between suppliers is not that consequental in my opinion. It would be if you were using a pellet smoker. More consequential is the manufacture of the pellets. Some vendor's pellets are not always 100% of the wood claimed and may contain other ingredients. Not saying other choices are bad, just maybe not 100%.

Oh, and absolutely DO NOT use pellet stove pellets.

http://www.amazenproducts.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=21


----------



## stovebolt (Mar 1, 2012)

1beezer said:


> Where do you get your pellets? From a nationally know chainstore? What kind do you buy? The kind that go in a pellet stove? If so, what flavor are they?







hkeiner said:


> So far I have been getting them from Todd via the Amazen website. See link below. I prefer the Perfect Mix stuff myself, but the hickory and apple are good choices too. I think Todd's prices are reasonable, especially if you get several 5lb packages at the same time.  You do not use that many pellets for a smoke, so the difference in purchase price between suppliers is not that consequental in my opinion. It would be if you were using a pellet smoker. More consequential is the manufacture of the pellets. Some vendor's pellets are not always 100% of the wood claimed and may contain other ingredients. Not saying other choices are bad, just maybe not 100%.
> 
> Oh, and absolutely DO NOT use pellet stove pellets.
> 
> http://www.amazenproducts.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=21


   I have used pellets from Todd as well a from a local "Farm and Home" type store that sells pellet grills. Even before I owned an AMNPS i bought a bag of heating

pellets to experiment with in a couple of applications. I don't recall the brand but the label claimed 100% all natural hardwood, no fillers or additives. I tried them in

my AMNPS and they burned well, the smoke smelled sweet and tasted like a mix of hickory and oak. I use them often as well as some Traeger pellets. 

  The Traeger pellets cost about $15.95 for  20# bag. The heating pellets cost me $3.89 for 40#. I won't run out soon.

  I'm not trying to talk anyone out of buying Todd's quality pellets, but if anyone is on a very tight budget you might find someone with a pellet heating stove and bum

 a coffee can full of pellets and try them.

 Chuck


----------

